# Back From The Master Blaster



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Just got my black Sammy Bead Blasted and Plongeurised by Howard. I'm dead chuffed. Wantt o preserve the bracelet so put it on a rhino. What do you guys reckon?


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

On the Rhino:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that looks mint ventura....the detail on the back looks amazing. The hands suit the watch perfectly......

Nice One! Another "strangetooed" Plosammy"


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks mate. Do you think I should've kept the seconds hand white or matched the colour to the minute hand?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Glad you like it, but I knew that already









Further to my PM, thinking about it I would say white, less is more


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i'd have to agree with howard Hari

saying that.....its still an awesome watch !!!!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

That looks good









I'd go for the white seconds hand


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Cheers guys. Will send both hands to Howard when I get them and see and decide.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

That looks great! Well done to you and to Howard.








With the modifications and the Rhino I think it makes the watch look more expensive!


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

What is the lug width on these? 20mm?

I'm _strongly_ considering a black one.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the cool comments guys. I think you guys are right about the seconds hand needing to be the same colour or white. I though contrasting to use for timing etc, but the aesthetics aren't right.

The lug width is 22mm Colin. Cheers Colin and Running_man.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

sorry to poop on the party but it doesn't do it for me.

mind you as many have told me I know bugger all and have no taste.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Each to their own. It adds a military diverish look to it.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i think it looks class with or without the white 2nd hand.........the finish is sooooo cool. The braclett looks awesome


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

Looking very cool Hari ,another fine job by Howard,top man


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Great finish - I approve of anything (almost) that looks like ti.....and I would have gone with a red tip.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks guys here are some mock ups using photoshop from forummer "DB81" on another forum. Which ones do you think. Also the black seconds hand like the DN may be cool.

Colour-matched second hand tip:










White tip:










All white:










Black minute hand, I was curious to see what this would look like on such a monochrome watch:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

White tip for me


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

eerrr..... they all look pretty cool to me. Cant you just get a few more???? I would go with the black outline on both hands and red tip. the middle of the hands seem to "disapear" when they are both outlined.....like mine...










To be honest, it wasn't my idea......i just let Howard go with what he thought would go best......I don't think that i would have gone with the combination, but, what do i know? So full credit to mr Strange_too


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Someone suggested like the Dreadnought and have a black outlined seconds hand, which may be a good idea.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

its half the fun with these seiko's though isn't it? at least you can change them about.... can you get a dial to fit the sammy?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> its half the fun with these seiko's though isn't it? at least you can change them about.... can you get a dial to fit the sammy?


Yes, but the day/date is the problem. Sammy's only have date windows


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

He missed that one Howard


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

is it possible to get a plain one and just cover the date


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> is it possible to get a plain one and just cover the date


Yao does an MOD dial with date or no date, however Harold doesn't at the moment. The dial feet are in the wrong position too, but they can be moved. If you use a non date version you can remove the date wheel from the movement.


----------

